# RVH IUI appointment at last, any tips?



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiyas   

i got home on friday to find my IUI appointments - the initial nurse led one and the pre IUI one.   

now i did this 3 years ago so this with be my 5th time but last time i was just so green about it, i hadnt a clue   

so have any of you any suggestions of what i should do? i would like to be as healthy as possible (i think it'll start properly in about august so i have until then). im taking vitamins, folic acid but is there anything else you could suggest?

and when exactly is the pineapple juice/brazil nut thing?

this is it for me, our last attempt at anything so i'd like it to be perfect    i want to know in my head that i tried my very hardest to succeed   

fankoo


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

no tips at all? not even one wee teeny one?


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

did not wanna read and run.  Read on the other page you had thought of asprin if you have thin lining would stay clear as asprin thin blood so could make lining thinner.  also have you tried the zita west vitamins for pre conception.  I had poor stimulation in jan 10 and was cancelled and repeat cycle IVF in dec. where i got 11 eggs the only thing different was the zita west vit. and vital dha supplement also from zita west web site. i am now 27 weeks pregnant following that tx. with 2nd ivf baby.  I have not used iui before so not much help      all works for you.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks plusone, i'll avoid the aspirin then   

i've never tried the zita west ones, i'll go take a look at them.


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

hey wee chick, I have the Zita West book if you want it!!


Let me know!! Good lUCK XX




NORMA


----------

